# Patchouli Essential Oil



## Kamahido (Sep 6, 2016)

Lately I have had a lot of people asking for this scent. Can anyone tell me where they buy this essential oil? Brambleberry has it for $80 and Bulk Apothecary for $60. Was wondering if there was a place to get it cheaper..


----------



## Susie (Sep 6, 2016)

If you have not smelled it, I would strongly suggest smelling it before ordering any.  Patchouli is one of those folks either absolutely adore or positively abhor.  No in-between.

I think I bought the small bottle I threw away at a GNC.  It makes me nauseated, you see.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 6, 2016)

I love patchouli and have used both BB and Camden Grey. I don't think you will find it much cheaper. A little goes a long way, so you might want to start with a smaller amount to see how you like it - it truly is a love it or hate it scent. I usually blend it with something else - orange EO being a favorite with patchouli.  I only know one person who wants straight up patchouli. 

If you aren't opposed to a fragrance oil, you might check into those. There are some very nice blends. Karma from Nurture is a nice patchouli blend.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 6, 2016)

I like the Dark Aged Indonesian from Liberty Naturals. It is the higher priced one, but the Dark Indonesian is also nice and the price is good. I get mine from Fragrance Laboratory, but I recently purchased her last lb. Sometimes it takes several months for her to get in back in stock and is usually around $49 per lb. Who knows next time, but I think the Dark from Liberty is around $57. I would not waste my money on the light Patch, when customers want Patchouli they usually want strong. New Directions Aromatic has Dark Patchouli for $63.75 pp, but I think they still have a $100 order minimum.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 6, 2016)

I sell a lot of this:
2% Lavender Bramble Berry Fragrance 
.5% 15x Orange
.5% Patchouli 

For a more "Hippy" smell try 2, 1/2, 1

High Quality Patchouli is expensive. Bramble Berry and Wholesale Supplies Plus sells a good Patch.
Roy




Kamahido said:


> Lately I have had a lot of people asking for this scent. Can anyone tell me where they buy this essential oil? Brambleberry has it for $80 and Bulk Apothecary for $60. Was wondering if there was a place to get it cheaper..


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 6, 2016)

I too have been using Fragrance Lab Dark Indonesian. I have many die hard customers who love straight up Patch. It has grown on me so I don't mind it but won't be using it myself.  I have a couple who purchase whole loaves a couple times a year.


----------



## amd (Sep 7, 2016)

^^^^ I've had one of Shunt's Patchouli bars so I will vouch for it being lovely. I actually like a stronger Patch smell though, and recently (February) purchased dark patchouli from NDA. It was a 3.3 oz bottle and I don't think it was too crazy - maybe $15? (Which is about inline with Carolyn Z's ppp) But yeah you need a minimum $100 order from those guys plus they hit you with shipping (which wasn't bad compared to some places I've tried). 

My favorite Patch mix to date (this was for 16 oz oil):
1 tsp cinnamon eo
1/2 tbsp. patchouli eo
1/2 tbsp. cedarwood eo
I made this last night and my house smelled wonderful this morning. 

I also like a 4:1 ratio of spearmintatchouli eo.


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you all for the feedback. I shall order a small bottle and see how people like it.


----------



## TBandCW (Sep 10, 2016)

Lately I've also had a lot of folks ask for patchouli eo.  I ordered it from bulk apothecary 16 oz $60.90.

So I've bottled it in 1/2 oz bottles and have only sold two of them! :?


----------



## xavalyss (Oct 14, 2018)

I get my patchouli eo from MMS. I have successfully blended with 5x orange, and with sandalwood fo that I get from Brambleberry. One I'd like to try is Patch with Black Pepper.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 14, 2018)

Speaking of Patch.....for many years I did patchouli blends, they're very popular, but I continually had the request for "plain patchouli." Finally I made 2 straight patchouli e.o. batches. That was a couple years ago and I_ still_ have some left! Either people were thinking of an f.o. or I'm not getting those same people back. I get NDA's dark patchouli and it's very nice. My very top seller is a Lavender, Patchouli, Orange & Geranium blend. I have also bought WSP's dark patchouli.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Oct 15, 2018)

I always sell out of my patchouli soaps. I get the NDA dark and light, they are lovely. I try to pay attention to the prices because it can skyrocket. I haven’t smelled an FO patch yet that I’ve liked. I just made a small batch of ylang ylang Patch blend. Idk if I even like it lol


----------



## SoaperForLife (Oct 16, 2018)

Alas, not all patchouli essential oils are the same... I used to buy from Denise at Full Moon Herbs.  Her patchouli and bulgarian lavender oils were top-notch and she would run group buys.  When she passed away unexpectantly, I was forced to look elsewhere <sigh>. I have purchased patchouli from MMS but my customers can tell the difference.  Arizona Mad Oils has a really nice patch that I will probably try next time I need to order some.  Just know that all patchouli essential oils are not the same and you pretty much get what you pay for....


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 16, 2018)

I use the Dark Indonesian Patchouli from Fragrance Lab, it was recommended to me several years ago by cmzaha and it's been a wonderful patch and a great sellers.   I make scrubs, soap and perfume with it and it has a following.   Plus their price is very reasonable.


----------



## amd (Oct 16, 2018)

I use dark Patch from NDA, but I have never used it by itself. for that matter, I don't think I have used it with anything other than spearmint... I have used Shari (shunt2011) patchouli soap and it is a perfect patchouli fragrance (in addition to being an awesome soap) so if I were following a suggestion, that would be the one that I follow.

ETA: Bahahahaha as I was scrolling to get back to the top menu... I realized I had posted almost the exact same thing Sept 2016...


----------

